# All Slavic: have a request



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to ask you if all Slavic languages use the collocation "to have a request" which is not used in English and Romance languages at all, but it is used in German, they say: eine (große) Bitte an jemanden haben. Czech (and Hungarian as well) say the literal translation of the German: mít na někoho velkou prosbu. *Do you use the German /  Czech collocation or something different? *Thanks a lot. 

The concrete context: 

(English: I have a big favour to ask you). 

Czech: Mám *na *tebe/Vás velkou prosbu. 

(German: Ich habe eine große Bitte *an *dich/Sie.)


----------



## iobyo

In *Macedonian*:

The phrase _имам (една) голема молба до/за Вас _is used, though not very idiomatic.

_Направете ми услуга_ is quite a common expression but obviously not related to the examples you gave.


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian it's the same: _имам (една) голяма молба към/до/за Вас _is possible but not idiomatic and common, _Направете ми услуга_ is common but not related to the examples given.


----------



## robin74

"Mam *do* ciebie wielką prośbę" in Polish.


----------



## Selyd

I shall try to simulate in Ukrainian:
*У мене до Вас велике прохання*- usual situation
*Маю до Вас велике прохання* - exit on an identical rank, applicant, dependent
*Звертаюсь до Вас з великим проханням* - appeal, reference
*Прошу Вас …*- the request


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Imam za vas jednu molbu (sounds pretty idiomatic to me)
I have a plea for you


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

In Slovenian, you _could_ say:

*Imam prošnjo za vas. *= I have a request for you.

However, the following sounds more idiomatic:

*Prosil/prosila bi vas za uslugo.* = I'd like to ask you for a favor.


----------



## Selyd

Return process. Who renders service, addressing to the client can tell
*Прошу!
*But not *Прошу!*


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Mám k tebe/Vám (veľkú) prosbu.*


----------

